# Alexandra Daddario – 'Why Women Kill' season 01 promos, 2019 (2x)



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2019)

​


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2019)

Dankeschön! ^^


----------



## FunGuy (8 Feb. 2020)

Alex is a perfect 10


----------

